# Raleigh Prestige



## Tim s (Feb 10, 2022)

I picked this up at Trexlertown and have been detailing it over the last few months. The rear spokes were bad so I had the lbs replace them with stainless ones and the pedals are also new. The Prestige is the top of the line in the 4 bike Raleigh USA Racing series that came out in conjunction with the 1984 Olympics. This one was the toughest to find of the series for me. Does anyone else out there have one or more of this series? Enjoy the pics. Tim


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 17, 2022)

I had one. Sold it last summer.


----------



## Tim s (Feb 18, 2022)

Was your bike a 25 inch frame? Had I known we could have traded, 25 in frames are what I usually ride. Your bike looked really nice. Tim


----------

